# Cycling club's Liverpool



## Paul H LFC (14 Aug 2013)

Seen a couple of road riding clubs is there any.not.so formal groups nocking about?


----------



## matthat (15 Aug 2013)

There is Liverpool Century club, I've met a few of them at Two Mills and hooked up with them for a ride back but tailed off as there pace was to much for me. There is a few peeps on here from around the Liverpool area so someone else might no of others.


----------



## cisamcgu (15 Aug 2013)

There is PrescotEagle out to the East of Liverpool

https://sites.google.com/site/*prescoteagle*/


----------



## david k (31 Aug 2013)

some in st helens


----------



## Powely (11 Sep 2013)

Century seems to be a big club, try them (http://www.liverpoolcentury.com). Or there are some Wirral based. Go for a spin to one of the cycling cafes and get talking to people there. Eureka at Two Mills is a great cafe.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Sep 2013)

Port Sunlight Wheelers
Liverpool Century

Probably loads of others, have you done much of a search?

Use the BC club finder tool:
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/clubfinder


----------



## aces_up1504 (20 Sep 2013)

Although I have not joined yet. Century seem a nice club after speaking to some members. Have a few different rides for different ability levels.


----------



## psychology (20 Sep 2013)

Plefish CC on the Wirral 

http://palefishcc.wix.com/pfcc


----------



## bornagainst (5 Nov 2013)

Depending how close to Liverpool but Southport CC, Harry Middletons and Liverpool Mercury are all really active in the north of merseyside - at least judging by the number of riders in team kit... and all very friendly in the cafes etc..


----------



## Sharky (4 Feb 2014)

cisamcgu said:


> There is PrescotEagle out to the East of Liverpool
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/*prescoteagle*/


 
The first club I road with - the Prescot Road Club - founded by my Dad in 1948 and later merged with the Liverpool Eagle to form the Prescot Eagle, Not lived on Merseyside since 1969, but still keep in touch with some of the members and have ridden their open 10 a couple of times recently. My picture on the left is at the end of a Prescot Road club 50 from about 1967!

Keith


----------

